# Just being blunt



## lifted02prl (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm looking for legit labs and places to order " bodybuilding supplements. To be more specific test tren eq sust ect ect you get the point . anyone have any labs I was pointed here by a friend he says he orders from someone on here alot . so any help or pointing me in tht direction would be great thanks alot in advance


----------



## Millslane (Jan 6, 2016)

I don't think you can buy anything from anyone on here however there is an approved sources perform that has plenty of websites you can buy from..

the little big guy!!


----------



## lifted02prl (Jan 7, 2016)

So I've been reading for hours the lab my friend recommended was Paxton . I'm haveing a hard time finding then he said they are a sponsor but if that's the case I don't see em so any help in good labs on here would be great. Also been trying to figure out how to add pix n info to my profile but cant seem to figure it out .. O swear I'm tech tarded


----------

